# Impulse Buy NGD!



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, just thought I'd share with you my good fortune. I had the luck to stumble upon a Garrison G41-e (the exact one I was prepping to order when they went under) on the local kijiji. I was strumming on it all last night. It's so much fuller and warmer, richer than any other acoustic I've played, and it's absolutely gorgeous--gloss top with satin back and sides, wowza. 

Quick question, though: does anyone know how to decode Garrison's serial number system?

Thanks! Cheers!:smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Not sure what you want*

These Garrison's were made from 2003 till they closed the factory (2007) and Gibson took over, they made 3 models ( from the G series ) for the 41 series,dreads,grand concert and parlor style, solid sapele top back and sides with black body bindinground soundhole with herringbone wood pattern inlays, mahogany neck,14/20 fret rosewood fingerboiard with dot inlay,BFTS and it could have birch body binding and head stock binding.Other then that there is not much to tell you about them they weren't on the market long enough to figure out, they can sell in the $400-500US in excellent shape.Ship


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

... No reason for posting. Just thought it was customary to post a 'New Guitar Day' thread when you got something you were excited about, is all.

Interesting. I would've pegged them as being a lot more expensive than that... I was debating ordering one right around the time Gibson bought the company and stopped shipping on all deliveries, and never went through with it, but I remember the cost being $1100 or $1200 for the one I wanted. This is the first one I've seen for sale outside of Yorkville's B-stock list or off the rack at a guitar store, so I'm pretty pleased.

I paid $500 with a bunch of other stuff that I'm going to sell to recoup the cost, so I guess I didn't get a bad deal. 

I was just wondering, though, about the serial number. Are these organized like Gibson's serials, where you can decode it to see on what day it was made, or what batch number it was, or are they just sequential, going up and up and up?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*When they first started*

You are right about the cost of them when Garrison first started producing this line, yours is considered one of their upper end guitars from their factory and with the electronics on board and the high gloss, could have set you back to about $1600.00 Canuck dollars.
As for their numbering I have not found anything that would give you anything of worth to be able to investigate and if I came across that I wasn't happy for you, thats not what I meant, glad you found a Garrison that you like to play just don't know that much about them or the guy who started to build them, strummed a few of their lower end guitars and they were okay, but nothing to get me excited about, so enjoy her and post some pics I am sure everyone would love to see your new toy.Ship


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, at the very least, it makes a pretty wall hanging, haha.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Darn pretty*

Thats for sure love that Sapele look with the high gloss, do you have a bone saddle in it or is that tusq.Ship


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Thats for sure love that Sapele look with the high gloss, do you have a bone saddle in it or is that tusq.Ship


I assume it's Tusq. That's what they came with stock, and, even though he managed to mark up the pickguard noticeably enough, the original owner didn't play it enough to bother replacing any of that stuff, I think.


----------

